# Evolution



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have come to the realization that we are not evolving anymore, we are in fact devolving.
We have to many modern conveniences that stop us moving in a forward direction. I truly believe we are going backwards, as a people. Think about it, we are disrupting evolution in so many ways.

Does anyone agree with this?

3098


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

You won't be able to notice any type of evolution in our life time? it takes thousands if not millions of years for a creature to evolve. Although our leaps into technology would be enough for the human being to pause the evolve roll. We?ve no need to evolve on a logical/IQ roll, although our emotions could do with increasing/improving, then again this comes from a guy with numbed emotions.

Creatures tend to evolve when necessary, if their population levels slowly decrease, they must change or become completely wiped out. Pity how poachers (humans) don?t allow time for change.

Any how, I do believe we?re not devolving? we?ve placed ourselves on pause? although if we become too dangerous for ourselves (nukes) it would be in our best interest to devolve in order to survive.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think things like the internet, tv and cheap air travel means that we are becoming more and more integrated as a planet every year as science and technology advance and different ideas become more and more widely available throughout the world, but whether that means we become more evolved I dont know because we are still fighting stupid wars and things like psychological problems are on the increase so im not sure I can see much evolution, all I know is that things are changing all the time.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Like I was ranting about in another thread, you are right - humans are not evolving genetically anymore. That's because as you noted, we've put ourselves outside evolutionary forces.

However, we are evolving epigenetically. That means evolution on another level besides the physical. Evolution of culture, dance, war, politics, language etc etc etc. And this kind of evolution is happening at break-neck speed. Its also getting faster and faster.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

CECIL said:


> epigenetically.


Nice word...I needed something to cheer me up.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Does anyone agree with this?


In a sense, yes, I do agree. But I don't think we are 'de-evolving', rather we are evolving too quickly - which I suppose mirrors what Cecil says. But unlike Cecil, I do not agree with the underlying sentiments. We are like a cancer. True 'intelligence' or self-awareness is an evolutionary accident, a dead end. Miserable, but true. Just look around you. Look at what horror we've done in an incredibly short space of time. And don't say...'what about love,art,paintings, music'. Yeah, great. But great for who? Dolphins? Elephants who have their tusks torn out for the pianos to make our music? The environment which we destroy to build art galleries?

Everything we ever do is only for ourselves...however 'green' we think we may be. We can't help it. So...instead of being miserably, just swim with the tide. Fortunately in 4 billion years time the sun will expand and wipe us off the face of the planet (if religion, famine or war hasn't done it aready).


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Which means we have 2 choices:

1. Get entirely eco-friendly, drastically change our lifestyle and develop a sustainable relationship with the planet.

2. Create a global community, pool our resources and take to the stars, more than likely raping the planet for everything it has before we go.

Or a mixture between both of them.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

But this is our home.  We need to be nice to mother nature and stop biting her nipple. :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree Cecil - those two ways (a mixture of both) would and will be our only hope. But the question remains - is that possible? As you seem to agree that we are evolving 'too fast', how could we possibly change this in the time we have left. And more importantly, should we? We would have to isolate ourselves entirely from other species to avoid the cancer spreading. The nature of politics, religion, science - almost everything would have to change, almost overnight, and drastically, for it to have even a change in hell to work.

Being the eternal pessimist (see: realist), I somewhat doubt it.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm hoping that technology will advance to a point where none of this matters. If the earth gets fu*ked up then we can just shoot off into space and find a new habitable planet. And as far as human beings go, we are rapidly integrating with machines to the extent that eventually I'm sure people will be more machine than human. I suppose this would be a horrible thing if you actually believed in some sort of "organic" spirituality or the existence of a soul that all this technology is corrupting. As for me, I look forward to a day when I can be a disembodied consciousness surfing a sea of virtual information. I'm pretty much at that stage already. Physical existence is overrated. Until then, being green is not such a bad idea considering our existence in the short term depends on some kind of stop-gap measure to ensure our survival and reduce the potential for conflict over resources and such.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> I agree Cecil - those two ways (a mixture of both) would and will be our only hope. But the question remains - is that possible? As you seem to agree that we are evolving 'too fast', how could we possibly change this in the time we have left.


I didn't say we were evolving too fast, just that our evolution was speeding up.

The point being that we are changing at an alarming rate and that we could potentially evolve into something in the very near future that seems very, very alien to us right now.

I believe its possible, but I've been wrong before


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I didn't say we were evolving too fast, just that our evolution was speeding up.


Isn't that the same thing Cecil, give or take?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

To me "too fast" implies we are headed for disaster.

I see it more like an impending catastrophe and the world as we know it will end. But that doesn't mean its a bad thing - every end is a new beginning and the world can change in positive ways if that's our intent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

CECIL said:


> To me "too fast" implies we are headed for disaster.


Which we are... when global warming is at it's peek... it will be such an interesting time... those reports on the news will also relate to me and others I know of.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

We're headed for what could be a potential disaster if we don't get our act together. But in every crisis there's opportunity for growth, learning and change.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> opportunity for growth, learning and change.


And you think that's a good thing? And for who?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

What kind of growth, learning and change do you think would be positive?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I have no idea. I was asking you.

But as a rough guesss we'd have to depopulate the planet somehow, by letting people die younger (will never happen), limit population growth (will never happen), develop some alien technology that is completely non-destructive to the planet, other people and other species will never happen), seperate religion from state (never happen) and for someone to dream up a political system that is completely fair, free, and well, non-political (will never happen). And all this has got to happen, lets say, within the next 50 years.

Oh, I'm sooooooooooo optimistic.

It's either utopia for a few, carnage and death for everyone and everything, or something in the middle - which we have now. A slow death.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Get rid of cars that's what I say.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think if scientists found a clean cheap renewable way of creating energy that every country and person can create then there would be no need for any meddling in the middle east any more and there will be less competition between countries for resources, so people will have to start looking within themselves for the source of their problems and suffering which inevitably will lead to psychological evolution. Im just not sure such an energy source ever will exist.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Ever the optimist Martin 

And I don't give it 50 years, I give it 5 (aka 2012). But then I am a raving lunatic so you can take my ideas with a grain of salt


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I give it 5 (aka 2012).


Oh god, you don't think it'll all be over that soon do you? There are so many things I want to do, destroy, set fire to, eat, shoot, kick, punch, lacerate. Sob. I'm too young (and handsome) to die. MOTHER!


----------

